# Cats and migraines... how do they know?



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

My older female kitty, a 10-year old feisty little diva/princess that I love dearly, has a wonderful ability to know when I'm not feeling well. In particular, migraine headaches and hip bursitis. When my hip hurts, she sleeps on top of my hip and purrs, and she gets on ever so slowly and carefully, almost slides on so that she doesn't step hard on my leg.

This morning I woke up with a migraine that could knock and elephant on its rear end. I put my head down on my computer desk (darkest and quietest room in the house), and she proceeded to wrap herself around my head and purr for over 20 minutes. She usually doesn't like to snuggle or hold still, especially if she's being held or touched in any way. This morning she just laid down on my desk, wrapped around my head and didn't move. Amazing little critters! 

Anyone else with kittehs that help out when they don't feel well?


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a sweet story!!

Reminds me of the cats and dogs that can detect cancer, or help their owners fend off a diabetic attack or seizure or whatever.

The only time Gracie did something similar was recently when I banged my knee on the super sharp corner of the open dishwasher door. I was whimpering on the kitchen floor and she came rushing in with her eyes wide and her forehead creased in concern. No hug from her, though.  Your kitty sounds more 'paws on', very sweet...

Hope your headache is better. atback 

Fran


----------



## MEOWx4 (Apr 22, 2009)

my husband has epilepsy and has only ever had seizures in his sleep, any time it has happened Peanutty comes to aide. Our other cats run and hide because of the noise and convulsing, but Peanutty will stand in the room watching him with a very concerned look on her face, even if she was in another room when it started she will still come and stand by like she is making sure everything is ok. Her nickname is "Momma" and quite suiting for this reason and many others as she takes on the boss role of the house but also the extremely affectionate role.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo is my little nurse. When I wake up in pain in the middle of the night, she'll walk around me on the bed and rub her little face on me and try to talk me through it. I try not to cry because it distresses her. 

Cinderella usually leaves the room because I've disturbed her beauty sleep. Diva.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Cinderella usually leaves the room because I've disturbed her beauty sleep. Diva.


 :lol: :lol: 

Toby is nearly always an attentive little nursemaid whenever I am ill. I get migraines frequently - he always sits on the bed quietly with me, bless him


----------

